# how to make my own spice



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

hey guys im here wondering how i could make my own herbal potpourri blend, much like the ones you see in the head shops. i think its called spice, or pep or k2


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Spice is bad for you. 

Grow weed and smoke weed.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

how is it bad for you?


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Can cause racing heart and heart attacks. The sythetic weed is just a cheap and dangerous high. 

Real weed won't cause heart problems.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/617039-spice-ruined-weed-me.html

Here is a thread where alot of members post about the dangers of spice.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

The Spice Must Flow!

sure theres some small side effects... 

but its' so worth it. 

Dont make me pull your heart plug.


----------



## Dr Kynes (Apr 7, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/617039-spice-ruined-weed-me.html
> 
> Here is a thread where alot of members post about the dangers of spice.


Lies!! ALL LIES!!!



Shai Halud does not approve!

Blessed is the Great Maker,, Blessed are his comings and goings, for His passing is the storm that cleanses the earth for the faithful!


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

man fuck spice,


----------



## sdf (Apr 7, 2013)

@flaming pie, smoking weed is actually bad for your heart, especially if you have an irregular heart beat so do some research before you post

OT: Spice is incredibly bad for you, but fun as shit. It is more intense and cheaper, depending upon the brand you get. Its ok for every now and then but dont make it habitual.

If you want to make your own, just buy the chemical you like the best and spray it on what ever you want to smoke (Even weed) or just snort/inject it but that can make you go insane

goodluck


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

sdf said:


> @flaming pie, smoking weed is actually bad for your heart, especially if you have an irregular heart beat so do some research before you post
> 
> OT: Spice is incredibly bad for you, but fun as shit. It is more intense and cheaper, depending upon the brand you get. Its ok for every now and then but dont make it habitual.
> 
> ...


Incredibly bad for you, but fun as shit. 

Go shoot up some heroin kids!


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh, and that's why we hear about people dying from weed induced heart attacks all the time. 

I am pretty sure that the feds would be all over broadcasting that if it was true. 

Also alot of people in colorado, washington and EVERY medical state would be affected. Even if it was an only 1% occurance, you would see that shit on the news. State reps would be using it as an excuse to stop legal/medical weed. Yet I have not seen one news report of anti medical marijuana people talking about weed-related heart attacks.

Maybe you should do some research.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

We have way too much threads on this crap right now. Damn all I see when I come to the hallucinatory thread is JWH-018, Synthetic weed, How to make your own spice ect. 
Too many threads on the same bullshit.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 7, 2013)

I hear if you get some bleach and mix it with ammonia? I wouldn't try it though! edit: I am joking.. It will make a noxious gas that may knock you out. I thought that was 2nd grade science?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 7, 2013)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear if you get some bleach and mix it with ammonia? I wouldn't try it though!


Whoa!!!, def wouldn't try it, meth sounds safer then that and it's made with acetone.


----------



## iSmokealottaweed (Apr 7, 2013)

Trippy Mayne said:


> We have way too much threads on this crap right now. Damn all I see when I come to the hallucinatory thread is JWH-018, Synthetic weed, How to make your own spice ect.
> Too many threads on the same bullshit.


Yep and threads like that and this are what will get attention from the wrong people. 

If weed's not strong enough go grab some hash or a damn beer. Quict sucking up chemicals like its the cool thing to do. The 50 year old you would be kicking the crap out of the current you if he could for smoking that nasty shit. 

Think about it while you smoke a fat joint of WEED


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

ya man fuck spice, i had tryed it while back, thats what marijuana is for. if you dont get high off a j or a L, then you got something wrong with you.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 7, 2013)

*cough*choke*cough cough* (takes another bong rip)...what's spice?...those girls can't sing...spice girls suck.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

yellowpackTOPman said:


> ya man fuck spice, i had tryed it while back, thats what marijuana is for. if you dont get high off a j or a L, then you got something wrong with you.


There was a point where I was no longer getting high off weed. Of course I was high but your body get's so used to that feeling that you no longer "feel" high.
It sucked and I was pissed off to the MAX. For 2 years and a few months there's wasn't a day I didn't smoke weed numerous times. I mean I was never sober for 2 years and some change. NEVER. This is not bullshit, take it as you will, but every single morning I would wake and bake, get high again at lunch breaks, smoke when I got home from work, friends came over smoked even more and then toked before bed. After a while I did some serious thinking like what the hell am I doing with my life? All I do is get high. Like that's all. Get high, get high, try to get higher, then eventually fall asleep.
You know what I did?
I stopped smoking for a about a week. After that week, I sill smoked ALMOST every day but I tried make sure it was only a few times. Believe it or not that changed everything drastically. I lost wieght, got high as shit nearly everytime I toked and didn't feel the need to over do it. 
That actually made me respect the plant much more and not take it for granted. 
Sorry for the rant I'm high as a kite off some nice AK-47 right now and wanted to put in my 0.02 for those who can't get "high" off weed. Just chill for a bit, then smoke and tell me you're not high as fuck.


----------



## Trippy Mayne (Apr 7, 2013)

Plus try some psychedelics like shrooms, 25i, Mescaline and some good L that always intensify's the shit out of my high and makes me trip out even harder, I'm serious the next day when you smoke again, you'll be stupid high. After you do psychedelics weed is that much more trippier.


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Apr 7, 2013)

ya i like to just smoke me some good ass chron nugs, or some fat schwag blunts or even chron blunts, and the occasional top doobies


----------



## kyle109 (Apr 8, 2013)

hehehe this is weird where im from there is no such thing as synthetic weed!? WTF how could u synthesize something so easy to come by!!! lol shame maybe thc oils here but not some dodgy weed called spice? could anyone post a link as to what this actually is? in my town we refer to spice as the street name for changa or dmt enriched herbs. And that stuff aint no substitute for weed unless you wanna go insane in a year. Always have respect for DMT it is sacred and should be treated as such if you wish to enjoy the full experience.

Stick to the good sticky herb for them rainy days at home


----------



## sdf (Apr 8, 2013)

Flaming Pie said:


> Oh, and that's why we hear about people dying from weed induced heart attacks all the time.
> 
> I am pretty sure that the feds would be all over broadcasting that if it was true.
> 
> ...


It has been published in many medical journals, but it doesn't have that much of an effect unless you already have heart problems. Thats why if you have heart surgery (like someone I know, which is how this came to my attention) your not suppose to smoke weed. Maybe you should read this and stop being an ignorant dooky-head ;D
http://alcoholism.about.com/od/pot/a/effects.-Lya.htm
Since I know that you probably don't want to read it and be wrong, I will just post it on here:


> Within a few minutes after smoking marijuana, the heart begins beating more rapidly and the blood pressure drops. Marijuana can cause the heart beat to increase by 20 to 50 beats per minute, and can increase even more if other drugs are used at the same time.
> Because of the lower blood pressure and higher heart rate, researchers found that users' risk for a heart attack is four times higher within the first hour after smoking marijuana, compared to their general risk of heart attack when not smoking.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

Did the OP say he had heart problems? NO? 

Then STFU.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

A healthy heart smoking weed will not hurt the heart.

A healthy heart smoking spice and synthetic weed can fuck the heart up. 

So why is spice good? Oh yeah, because it "is incredibly bad for you, but fun as shit." 

You fail.


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo (Apr 8, 2013)

What is good and bad? nobody can tell you. So try it for yourself if you're daring, op. Just remember, curiosity killed the cat. Wish somebody told me that before I tried it myself and got stuck with strong anxiety issues (not even joking. it's horrible).. Happily stoned off weed right now


----------



## rollNfattys420 (Apr 8, 2013)

If you wish to make it obtain the chemical and spray on whatever you wanna smoke.
THE OP DIDN'T ASK ABOUT YOUR FEELINGS ON SMOKING IT. 

if he wants to have a heart attack or stroke... so be it.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Apr 8, 2013)

rollNfattys420 said:


> If you wish to make it obtain the chemical and spray on whatever you wanna smoke.
> THE OP DIDN'T ASK ABOUT YOUR FEELINGS ON SMOKING IT.
> 
> if he wants to have a heart attack or stroke... so be it.


If I saw someone getting ready to jump off a bridge, I would be talking them down not giving them the push.


----------

